

Amazon.com website goes offline - tareqak
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23762526

======
aroch
Is now when we put on the tinfoil hats and start saying things like:

    
    
        They were adding prisms to their fiber line so they can spy on us
    
      Amazon joins Prism
    
      This week in the news: NSA backdoors NYTimes, Google and Amazon

